# Leather problems - 2006 gto



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

The stitches came undone on the back seat leather headrests presumably from sun exposure and the leather has turned hard and brittle. Several third party upolsterers say that they can only fix it in vinyl because replacement leather is not available for this car.
Anyone had the same issue? I understand that getting replacement leather from GM is unreasonably expensive, like on the order of several thousand dollars.

Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You are getting sound advice. The leather is of poor quality, stitching will only tear the leather. Many of us have experienced this. Your seats will need re-covered. Auto upholsterers can get GM colors. You are looking at 800+ for this not several thousand. My quote was for 800 from an auto upholster. GM, you're looking at 1100 plus.

If you purchased your car from new and have a good rapport with the dealer you may be able to get a courtesy replacement out of warranty like I did, or some help on the costs. 

GM used low grade leather. Mine unraveled and its garage kept, I even applied Maguires Liquid Gold on it on a regular basis. 

Good Luck


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Julie's replacement rear leather didn't match the rest of the car. Different shade of red and really different leather grain. If you have to pay, def don't get GM junk as a replacement.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You are getting sound advice. The leather is of poor quality, stitching will only tear the leather. Many of us have experienced this. Your seats will need re-covered. Auto upholsterers can get GM colors. You are looking at 800+ for this not several thousand. My quote was for 800 from an auto upholster. GM, you're looking at 1100 plus.
> 
> If you purchased your car from new and have a good rapport with the dealer you may be able to get a courtesy replacement out of warranty like I did, or some help on the costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I talked to several upholsterers here in town and none will touch it. They say only vinyl. Wonder why?


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Julie's replacement rear leather didn't match the rest of the car. Different shade of red and really different leather grain. If you have to pay, def don't get GM junk as a replacement.


Thanks, but I'm not sure what your message is other than don't replace with factory leather? Is Julie's a brand of leather?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jeffgtols2 said:


> Thanks, but I'm not sure what your message is other than don't replace with factory leather? Is Julie's a brand of leather?


Julie is my wife. She had an 05 with red interior. The rear headrests were replaced under warranty. They didn't match the rest of the leather. It was weird being that hers was a garage queen and got detailed everytime it was driven and was sold with like 17k miles on it.

My 04 with red interior that I DD'd and didn't take care of nearly as much has her never had any issue with the leather with over 75k miles and was parked outside. Figure that.

You shouldn't have any problem finding an aftermarket replacement though. Many here have done it. Can't remember any brands off hand though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been my observation that it must just be 'luck of the draw'. My 05 w/28K has no problem with the stitching. Not a garage queen but it spends a lot of time in the garage. My buddy's 04 is parked in the elements, is a daily driver, has about 85K and his stitching is fine. My other buddy's 06 is lower mileage, under 20K last time I saw it, but his seats had to be repaired.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Julie is my wife. She had an 05 with red interior. The rear headrests were replaced under warranty. They didn't match the rest of the leather. It was weird being that hers was a garage queen and got detailed everytime it was driven and was sold with like 17k miles on it.
> 
> My 04 with red interior that I DD'd and didn't take care of nearly as much has her never had any issue with the leather with over 75k miles and was parked outside. Figure that.
> 
> You shouldn't have any problem finding an aftermarket replacement though. Many here have done it. Can't remember any brands off hand though.


This is so quaint; his and her gto's. 
Seriously...thanks for the input. I called the service manager of the dealer I bought it from. He has said he'll pay half more or less of everything to replace the front and rear seats with Catskin sp? leather. Anybody had experience with such? So, my half is supposed to be about $500 plus tax.
That brings up a question too though. My front seats are fine so far, but we will be replacing them in order that most things in the car match. He said he would not be replacing the console or door panel leather. In any case, 
should I expect to be able to keep my front seat leather and re-sell it to someone whose is split? I think if I could recoup a hundred bucks or so that would be nice.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

HP11 said:


> It's been my observation that it must just be 'luck of the draw'. My 05 w/28K has no problem with the stitching. Not a garage queen but it spends a lot of time in the garage. My buddy's 04 is parked in the elements, is a daily driver, has about 85K and his stitching is fine. My other buddy's 06 is lower mileage, under 20K last time I saw it, but his seats had to be repaired.


I told the service manager that this really should be a recall. I'm now paying half the bill to get third party leather installed by my dealer. I really shouldn't have to pay anything. The main reason I agree to it is that I was not that vigilant about dealing with it when it actually happened, which was 2009.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I use Lexol on my leather. It is available at any auto store. With any leather you need to clean and condition on a regular basis (3-4 months) to maintain its durability and shine. My car is garage kept but I also use a nice hand towel to cover the back headrests and I do not have any issues with the stitching coming loose.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've put nothing on the seats and I've had no issue with stitching comming loose. That's why I think it's luck of the draw.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jeffgtols2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I talked to several upholsterers here in town and none will touch it. They say only vinyl. Wonder why?


There are different grades of leather. I went all through this with my issue. My seats were replaced with a higher grade of leather not vinyl. The stitching is tight. I have yet to see a GTO brought from new that is that tightly sewn there is no gap, close, but you can see a slight gap. In time the leather shrinks the thread used weakens and then the failure.

Are all GTOs affected? No. Not all GTOs had strut rub either but enough people had this issue GM should have addressed it. I took and continue to take extreme care of the car and my seat stitching failed and I went over and above attention being paid to this knowing this was a widely known issue. 

GM through my dealer gave me 2 options....
1. Have a local upholsterer remove and replace with new leather or...
2. They will send the material for the dealer to do, the cost total of leather if I recall was 1,000 = labor to about 1800 and they would reimburse me 1000 leaving me 800 out of pocket.

Why would I want substandard leather replaced with substandard leather and worry about this issue happening again? So, an upholsterer my dealer uses who would have done the work for them anyway . showed me the GM chart that had the GM leather, he matched it up and ordered it. The only difference is the side bolstered do not have the deep pebble look as the front seats. The color matches and the quality is much better. GM paid 100%. 

Any reputable auto upholstery shop can get GM colors and a better grade of leather to install. Your shop saying to install vinyl tells me they are worried about you coming back to them with this complaint in the future. I'd mention to them my issue and press them for a better grade.

My 2002 T/A is all leather and it looks great. Better grade of leather.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jeffgtols2 said:


> I told the service manager that this really should be a recall. I'm now paying half the bill to get third party leather installed by my dealer. I really shouldn't have to pay anything. The main reason I agree to it is that I was not that vigilant about dealing with it when it actually happened, which was 2009.


When a warranty expires a dealer is under no obligation to pay a cent. They do however have the ability to extend courtesy repairs. This is their option. This is why I stress to be on good terms with your dealer. If a person and many on here were guilty of this....... being combative to the dealer, argumentative, pain in the a$$.... then they go in with an out of warranty complaint and ask the dealer to help out, they get a NO, sorry the warranty expired. Then you have a guy go in like me who is the opposite and they are eager to help out.

It pays to be on good terms.... my dealer installed for me from courtesy: Pedders rear springs, back seat leather and other items. When I took my car in for new tires installed that I supplied them with, the service guy scratched a couple of wheels. Instead of me flying off the handle I down played it and asked if they can apply some touch up paint and clear them. They refinished all my wheels to new and re-cleared all of them, I didn't ask them to nor did I expect them to. They were happy to do this as I get them business from people in SVGTO, and friends. I am well known there because of my rapport with them and a repeat car customer. I stop in to visit now and then and drop off show flyers etc... They go the extra mile for me cause I did the same for them. They afford our membership a discount on servicing on parts and service and a special discount on racing parts, motors, new and used car sales...... It pays to be nice.

You are lucky your dealer is helping you, they don't have to. The longer the car is out of warranty the less likely you will be to get a courtesy, unless you are on really, REALLY good terms with them. Be glad they are shouldering some of the cost.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> I've put nothing on the seats and I've had no issue with stitching comming loose. That's why I think it's luck of the draw.


This has been my experience too. Garaged 05 without treatment on the leather and, knock on wood, no issues. Lucky.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Bought my 06 with 7k miles earlier this year, tinted the windows the first week I bought the car to help protect the weather. Now shes away in storage resting. No problems as of yet.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There are different grades of leather. I went all through this with my issue. My seats were replaced with a higher grade of leather not vinyl. The stitching is tight. I have yet to see a GTO brought from new that is that tightly sewn there is no gap, close, but you can see a slight gap. In time the leather shrinks the thread used weakens and then the failure.
> 
> Are all GTOs affected? No. Not all GTOs had strut rub either but enough people had this issue GM should have addressed it. I took and continue to take extreme care of the car and my seat stitching failed and I went over and above attention being paid to this knowing this was a widely known issue.
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures? I'm interested in how it looks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rob GTO said:


> Do you have pictures? I'm interested in how it looks.


No, sorry I don't. I have the car in my one garage out back covered right now. When I go out to battery tend it in a few weeks I'll try and remember to take a few pics.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

jeffgtols2 said:


> The stitches came undone on the back seat leather headrests presumably from sun exposure and the leather has turned hard and brittle. Several third party upolsterers say that they can only fix it in vinyl because replacement leather is not available for this car.
> Anyone had the same issue? I understand that getting replacement leather from GM is unreasonably expensive, like on the order of several thousand dollars.
> 
> Jeff


OP, is it just the head rest stitching that split or the more frequently seen seat back top seam? It doesn't sound right that the local shops can only do the replacement in vinyl and not leather. In 09 I had the stealership repair my rear seat seat back top seams by re-stitching because I didn't want to have a miss match in the leather grain or color. They have held up so far and my car is not garage kept.

Good luck with the repair.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Both sides to my rear seats stitchin came apart i took the seats out and took the leather off the backin and stitched them back up with nylon apolstry stitching by hand and did this a year ago and havent had a problem since, my car is a daily driver only 35k and outdoors in all weather i also use Lexol oil on my leather seats in the back monthly


----------

